# WLAN: USB-Stick kann nicht auf unterdrückte SSID zugreifen



## StanleyK (25. April 2004)

Ich hab jetzt endlich meine DSL-Hardware von freenet erhalten. Ein Siemens Gigaset SE 105 + Modem und einen D-Link DWL 122 WLan-USB-Stick. Und bald fliegt letzterer aus dem Fenster...
Hab jetzt PC mit Kabel am Router und Laptop mit USB-Stick eingerichtet.
Wenn SSID vom Router übermittelt wird, klappt alles. Sobald ich aber die SSID-Übermittlung deaktiviere, ist Schluss mit WLan. Dann findet der Laptop die Verbindung nicht mehr, obwohl SSID in der Konfigurationsmaske des Sticks richtig eingegeben ist. Wep-Verschlüsselung ist auch ok. Bei D-Link auf der Homepage sind die Informationen nicht gerade aufschlussreich. Und die Bedienungsanleitung erst....Kurzanleitung auf Deutsch, der Rest englisch. Und beim Lesen der engl. Anleitung fand ich Sachen, die der Stick gar nicht hat. 
Kann mir da mal jemand helfen?
Gruss!

Eigentlich sollte ja ein Netgear-Stick dabei sein. Aber der ist wohl aus.

Nachtrag:
In der Anleitung des Routers ist nur die Einrichtung des Wlan mit dem Siemens USB-Stick beschrieben. Kann es denn möglich sein, dass andere Sticks die Deaktivierung der SSID-Übermittlung nicht unterstützen?


----------



## barney_hh (4. Mai 2004)

Du bist nicht allein! Genau das gleich Problem habe ich auch! Wenn Du (oder jemand anders) eine Lösung gefunden hat, bitte hier posten! 

Danke!


----------



## StanleyK (4. Mai 2004)

Ja ja, wohl auch Freenet-Kunde 
Also: Habe bei Siemens mal nachgefragt: SSID-Unterdrückung wird wohl von einigen Sticks, Karten etc. nicht unterstützt. Ich habe also nur WEP 128bit und MAC-Adressenfilter aktiviert. Das sollte bei mir genügen, weil ich aus meiner Nachbarschaft keine Gefahr erwarte. Kannst Du ja bei Dir auch so einstellen und bei evtl. zu erwartender Scan-Gefahr aus Deiner Nachbarschaft oder von der Strasse aus öfters mal die Verschlüsselung ändern.
Habe jetzt aber ein neues Problem: WLAN-Verbindung ist nach einiger Zeit zwar noch vorhanden, aber Internetzugriff und Netwerkverkehr Fehlanzeige! Habe Siemens schon diesbezüglich kontaktiert.
Bin heute Abend wahrsch. wieder online, falls Du noch Fragen hast.
Gruss!


----------



## barney_hh (4. Mai 2004)

Ja... bin nun auch im Freenet-Verein...  
Ok... dann müssen wir uns damit abfinden, daß unsere SSID sichtbar sind.

"Mein Problem": Ich kriege eine WLAN Verbindung zwischen meinen Geräte hin (d.h. Daten kann ich hin und her schicken) - allerdings kriege ich es nicht hin, daß ich mit dem Laptop die Internetverbindung des Desktop PC mitnutzen kann. Ich habe die Internetfreigabe aktiviert - hat aber nichts geholfen. Bin nun etwas am verzweifeln. Das halbe Internet nach meinem Problem durchsucht - leider keine Hilfe.
Verstehe ich das nun richtig: Hast Du das gleiche Problem wie ich? Vielleicht kommen wir gemeinsam einer Lösung näher? *hoff*

;-)


----------



## StanleyK (4. Mai 2004)

Für die Internet-Verbindung hast Du doch den Router! Warum willst Du die Internetverbindung des Desktops denn benutzen? Mit einfacher Internetfreigabe am Desktop ist das nicht getan. Evtl.muss eine Netzwerkbrücke her und einige Einstellungen bezüglich der Client- und des Host-PCs müssen vorgenommen werden. Weiss aber auch nicht, wie das genau konfiguriert werden muss.
Mein Problem ist etwas anders geartet: ich kann kabellos mit dem Laptop nach einer Zeit nicht auf das Internet oder andere Netzwerk-PCs bzw. den Router zugreifen. Von den anderen PCs haut es untereinander und mit dem Internetzugriff immer hin, nur auf den Laptop können die nach der bestimmten Zeit auch nicht mehr zugreifen. Nach dem Neustart des Laptop  wieder alles für gewisse Zeit.
Gruss!


----------



## barney_hh (6. Mai 2004)

Naja... ich habe leider kein Modem mit einem LAN Anschluß... will deshalb mit einem USB Modem, welches an einem Rechner angeschlossen ist, diese Internetverbindung mit meinem Laptop nutzen - dabei habe ich halt größere Problem bzw. keine Lösung!

Kann Dir leider bei Deinem Problem nicht helfen.  

Hast Du es eigentlich geschafft, daß Du sowohl Deinen Laptop und Rechner in dem AD-HOC Modus laufen läßt? Bei mir klappt das nicht!


----------



## StanleyK (6. Mai 2004)

War bei Dir wohl kein kostenloses LAN-Modem dabei? Aber den Router hast Du von Freenet? Ist doch eigentlich keine so sinnvolle Zusammenstellung mit dem USB-Modem. Das mit der Internetfreigabe müsste aber trotzdem gehen. Irgendwo habe ich die Tage (meine sogar in diesem Forum) ein ähnliches Problem mit Lösung gesehen, vielleicht solltest Du mal nach ICS ... suchen. Kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich dahingehend auch mit wenig Wissen ausgestattet bin .
Mein Router ist auf Infrastructure eingestellt, habe da mehrere PCs dranhängen. Mit Ad-hoc habe ich nicht experimentiert, weil ich das nicht benötige. Geht ja eh nur mit 2 PCs.
Am besten startest Du mal bez. ICS einen neuen Beitrag.
Trotzdem: Gruss! StanleyK


----------



## StanleyK (6. Mai 2004)

Schau doch mal bei ebay nach einem LAN-Modem. Wenn Du da günstig eines abgreifen kannst, ist das konfigurationsmässig doch am einfachsten und sinnvollsten. Ich habe von freenet das Efficient (Siemens ist Hersteller) 5100 DSL-Modem zu Hause und in meiner Studi-Bude ein Teledat 430 von der Telekom. Laufen alle problemlos. Solche sind bei ebay zu finden.
Gruss!


----------



## obaran (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte eben auch das problem und habe dann bei D-Link mal angerufen,
die haben mir dann folgendes geschickt:



> Verändern Sie im Gerätemanager in den Erweiterten Eigenschaften der
> DWL-122 den Wert bei 801.11D Control auf None.
> (Standard Wert ist: Not present)



Info: ich habe Windows 2000


Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruss
Oliver


----------

